# Geadas Outono/Inverno 2012/2013



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2012 às 22:22)

*Dia: 2 de Dezembro
Local: Vale da Mangancha, Mafra
Temperatura mínima: -2ºC*


----------



## NunoC (6 Dez 2012 às 17:48)

Excelentes, parabéns! 

Adorei o foco na primeira


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2012 às 18:09)

NunoC disse:


> Excelentes, parabéns!
> 
> Adorei o foco na primeira



Obrigado


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (8 Dez 2012 às 11:31)

Boas

Fotos bem fresquinhas, *jonas_87*

Deixo aqui as minhas, também deste Outono

_*Quinta-Feira, 22 de Novembro*_:

Mínima registada pela minha estação: 4.0ºC

"Apesar de também ter havido geada em Leiria, as fotos foram tiradas em São Mamede, concelho da Batalha, mas a diferença não é muita"

Perto das 9h:









































_*Segunda-Feira, 03 de Dezembro*_:

Miníma: 2.7ºC 

"Tirada ás 7:45, em frente á minha casa (temperatura rondava os 2.8ºC)"






Bom fim-de-semana


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2012 às 11:42)

Boas *4ESTAÇÕES*,belas fotos essas .No meu caso a temperatura foi mais baixa, rondou os  *-2ºC*,essa minima foi registada na madrugada do dia *2 de Dezembro*.Sempre que tiveres fotos de geada, não hesites em publicar aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2012 às 16:54)

Deixo aqui um  pequeno pdf bastante interessante sobre geadas. 

Geadas


----------



## DaniFR (4 Jan 2013 às 15:46)

Fotos da geada que se formou esta madrugada. 

Temperatura mínima: *0,3ºC* 
Fotos tiradas por volta das 8h45, com uma temperatura de 0,8ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2013 às 17:48)

Bons registos DaniFR


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2013 às 01:58)

Deixo aqui mais umas fotos gélidas 

Data: 1/3/13
Local: Vale do Pisão (Cascais)
Temperatura mínima: *-1,7ºC*


----------



## MSantos (6 Mar 2013 às 14:12)

Bela geada


----------

